# New Member



## Raven13 (Apr 7, 2021)

Happy Wednesday all...

New here...  35yrs old, been lifting consistently for 2yrs, and on/off over the course of almost 20yrs.  I've got training down, and am working on getting diet further dialed in.  Doing some research into various compounds currently...


----------



## brazey (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome...


----------



## Drugsgear (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️
Need help- come here ️


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## sandraallen (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Henny (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi! welcome! I am happy to be here also


----------



## adhome01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

^^^. What he said ^^^


----------

